# Thailand Magazine list



## debzchen

Hi,

my boss wanted me to compile a list of publications (magazine/newspapers) for Thailand market... and i must include contact details as well... I CANT speak or read thai... can anybody here help? Is there a website with such information be found?

Help..................................

Thanks a milion...


----------

